# You think we are just fighting against Uber for pay and tips?



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

*No, we are fighting against idiot drivers too:*










This is an ongoing discussion currently going on in the Uber driver facebook group if you want to join in.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Anyone making $1000/week working 40-45 hours will be in the same mood. 
Compare to $250/week or less and everything changes.
They need their rates cut to join us here. No matter how hard anyone tries, $1,000.00/week is not within possibilities in Tampa Bay Area for uberx.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Anyone making $1000/week working 40-45 hours will be in the same mood.
> Compare to $250/week or less and everything changes.
> They need their rates cut to join us here. No matter how hard anyone tries, $1,000.00/week is not within possibilities in Tampa Bay Area for uberx.


That Facebook poster also claims to have a full-time job, so this "45 hours" would be his "part-time work"
I think the stars would have to align exceptionally straight, in a limited number of cities to see that. 45 hours billable after a FT work week means all day Sat and Sunday, and a good 4-5 hours full productivity M-F. (I am using a traditional work week, but the hour requirements would be the same, in fact possibly more challenging if one works full-time on the weekends and nights) I don't know this guy, I have no reason to say he is lying, I am sure it is possible, but not probable for most drivers, in most cities.


----------



## G3tOv3rH3r3 (Jul 3, 2015)

Try doing that shit in Los Angeles. Rates are so low, you'll be wishing you were home instead. Oh and $4.19 the cheapest gas you can get.


----------



## Uber Uber (Jun 27, 2015)

That guy is so full of shit and doesn't understand the parameters involved in Uber


----------



## dutch369 (Jun 24, 2014)

Idiot Drivers? Mike, maybe uber is not for you, take a week off without pay,  come back refresh and ready to hit the road again or not?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

dutch369 said:


> Idiot Drivers? Mike, maybe uber is not for you, take a week off without pay,  come back refresh and ready to hit the road again or not?


Leave misery so you forget about it, then return to it? Why? That's not how you solve problems.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

dutch369 said:


> Idiot Drivers? Mike, maybe uber is not for you, take a week off without pay,  come back refresh and ready to hit the road again or not?


Who's Mike? As far as me, I haven't driven regularly for Uber since the 5 Jan rate cuts. Just a few events where there were constant surges.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

1k a week huh? ****ing lol. I'm part time and have never pulled more than 200 in a week. Obviously I could do better but 800/wk better? Doubtful.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> *No, we are fighting against idiot drivers too:*
> 
> View attachment 10686
> 
> ...


It's the same discussion there all the time.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Anyone making $1000/week working 40-45 hours will be in the same mood.
> Compare to $250/week or less and everything changes.
> They need their rates cut to join us here. No matter how hard anyone tries, $1,000.00/week is not within possibilities in Tampa Bay Area for uberx.


It depends on the market & what platform driving.what city is it?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I notice that "Ed" (the OP? in this FB thread) talks about the money Uber has deposited as if that is what he "made." Further down is Pamela who seems to think that the mileage driven for Uber doesn't cost her any money. It is also puzzling to see the anti-tip comments. It is no wonder that there are too many drivers on the road. Too many of them actually think they are making "great" money! ... smh


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I notice that "Ed" (the OP? in this FB thread) talks about the money Uber has deposited as if that is what he "made." Further down is Pamela who seems to think that the mileage driven for Uber doesn't cost her any money. It is also puzzling to see the anti-tip comments. It is no wonder that there are too many drivers on the road. Too many of them actually think they are making "great" money! ... smh


You can write off mileage on taxes. But it doesn't mean your mileage and car wear are "free and paid for". Sorry but in what world is Uncle Sam replacing my brakes/tires and paying for my car maintenance?


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Plus writing off just means you don't pay taxes on those earnings. It doesn't mean you get 56 cents back from the US Gov for every mile driven which is what some of those idiots on FB think.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> Plus writing off just means you don't pay taxes on those earnings. It doesn't mean you get 56 cents back from the US Gov for every mile driven which is what some of those idiots on FB think.


Many many folks don't know the difference between a tax deduction and a tax credit.


----------



## Uber Uber (Jun 27, 2015)

Truly sad, or they are working on behalf of the company trying to recruit more drivers


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> 1k a week huh? ****ing lol. I'm part time and have never pulled more than 200 in a week. Obviously I could do better but 800/wk better? Doubtful.


Wrong. I am part time as well. I do two 10+ hour shifts a week plus some mornings and I've cleared 1k before. You gotta know your spots and have a bit of luck.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Reads like an Uber PR stunt to me.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Wrong. I am part time as well. I do two 10+ hour shifts a week plus some mornings and I've cleared 1k before. You gotta know your spots and have a bit of luck.


20 hours and clearing 1k? Sorry but idk man.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> 20 hours and clearing 1k? Sorry but idk man.


Calling me a liar?

Like I said with a bit of luck it can happen. I got great tips that week and between Uber and Lyft I made it happen getting lucky with lots of long runs to and from the airport, etc.&#8230;


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Calling me a liar?
> 
> Like I said with a bit of luck it can happen. I got great tips that week and between Uber and Lyft I made it happen getting lucky with lots of long runs to and from the airport, etc.&#8230;


That's maintaining a consistent $50/hr.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> That's maintaining a consistent $50/hr.


That is correct! Most weeks I average more like $18-$26 range.

Like I said..... Lots of tips and lots of luck are involved in a week like that. Surge helps but mostly I was getting long rides to/from Fort Collins to Denver, Boulder to Denver, etc...


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> That is correct! Most weeks I average more like $18-$26 range.
> 
> Like I said..... Lots of tips and lots of luck are involved in a week like that. Surge helps but mostly I was getting long rides to/from Fort Collins to Denver, Boulder to Denver, etc...


I don't see it happening in North Jersey. Get a ride to Manhattan and then turn around and drive your ass back to Jersey with no pax. 40 mile ride to the airport at base rate then keep getting locals in Elizabeth for $3 while 200 Ubers sit in the terminals.

And it seems nobody EVER wants to ride back north in Jersey. I end up with a lot of dead miles because people just want to get the **** out of here and never go back.

I've done over $30/hr with some lucky nights. Friday and Saturday is usually alright but getting surge around here is next to impossible.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> I don't see it happening in North Jersey. Get a ride to Manhattan and then turn around and drive your ass back to Jersey with no pax. 40 mile ride to the airport at base rate then keep getting locals in Elizabeth for $3 while 200 Ubers sit in the terminals.
> 
> And it seems nobody EVER wants to ride back north in Jersey. I end up with a lot of dead miles because people just want to get the **** out of here and never go back.
> 
> I've done over $30/hr with some lucky nights. Friday and Saturday is usually alright but getting surge around here is next to impossible.


I hear you. Like I said, I have had a couple really lucky weeks. I also have a couple private clients I work with that pay very well. Just don't call me a liar!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Uber Kraus said:


> Wrong. I am part time as well. I do two 10+ hour shifts a week plus some mornings and I've cleared 1k before. You gotta know your spots and have a bit of luck.


A lot of luck would be more accurate. Play the lottery, you're on a streak.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> I hear you. Like I said, I have had a couple really lucky weeks. I also have a couple private clients I work with that pay very well. Just don't call me a liar!


I never used the word liar. Being skeptical of someone claiming to do $15/hr better than Ubers propaganda is something to question. That's all.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Uber Kraus said:


> Calling me a liar?
> 
> Like I said with a bit of luck it can happen. I got great tips that week and between Uber and Lyft I made it happen getting lucky with lots of long runs to and from the airport, etc.&#8230;


Doing uberx? Bullshit.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Dudes trolling for referrals, plain & simple


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

$400 uber
$150 Lyft
$150 Lyft bonus
$200 private clients
$100 tips

Are you guys kidding me? You really think it's not possible? You really want to call me a liar & a troll cause you've never had a great week?


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

So you made 400 doing Uber is 20 hours. Funny how you neglected to mention that in your first post.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> $400 uber
> $150 Lyft
> $150 Lyft bonus
> $200 private clients
> ...


What's the "Lyft bonus"?

And were the tips from your private clients/Lyft pax or from Uber pax?


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> What's the "Lyft bonus"?
> 
> And were the tips from your private clients/Lyft pax or from Uber pax?


Just a promo in my area.

Off platform. From FoCo to DIA and DIA back to FoCo later that week. I built my week schedule around it. One of the benefits of being self employed is building your schedule each week...


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Just a promo in my area.
> 
> Off platform. From FoCo to DIA and DIA back to FoCo later that week. I built my week schedule around it. One of the benefits of being self employed is building your schedule each week...


Tips were from Uber and Lyft.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

View attachment 11037
Like I have been saying, the majority of Uber drivers are either clueless, ******ed or a combination of both, the FB poster is as clueless as they come, my question to him would be, what is his car worth with 10,000 miles a year "regular use" , and what is it worth with 30,000 miles a year "taxi use, the car running pretty much all day stop and go, it is hard for idiots to comprehend the long term effects" , he is using his cars value to make a quick buck now, but like most Americans can't see past his own two feet "future", is his making back the list value of the car, I doubt it very much, Uber's favorite driver, clueless idiot behind the wheel. I see guys like him come and go "I call them uber Cowboys" , plenty of those on this forum. So he made $1000 a certain week "which was before his expenses, I am sure his car runs on water and floats on air, it does not guarantee he will make $1000 every week, they all soon learn how this works, and when their car ends up in the shop with thousands of dollars in repair bills, just like that clueless Pamela, of course you put the same wear and tear on your car by traveling to work and back as doing Taxi work, and Pamela when you get in a wreck I want to see who will replace your vehicle or pay for those damages, and when that pax sues your ass.
Like I have been saying this Uber has become a complete shit show. Uber is using everyone because they realized they can "plenty of idiots ready and willing to destroy themselves and their cars for Uber, while the Uber boys are counting their millions.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Fk that foo posting that stuff about tips. I promise he does cAre about tips. His not gona mAke 1000$ every week when he does come short eventually I'll see how he *****es. We talk about tips ya so what all we say is it would be nice to get tips since we help out with luggage take pax to lax 4 in the morning for chump change. Offcourse we gona want to get tipped duhhhh


----------

